# how strong is polymer



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

how strong and durable is polymer?


----------



## NuckinFoob (Jan 8, 2009)

strong enough for law enforcements nationwide and the military to utilize. 

there shouldnt be anything you could do to it to it during normal usuage that would break it.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The polymers used in making pistol frames are designed to withstand the kind of minor shock that is meted out when firing the pistols. Most pistols also have metal reinforcement in key locations to strengthen the frame further. They are quite durable overall. Some day all polymers will crack and erode, but I think that is well into the future for most of them. 

I would not give great credence to the fact the the military or even law enforcement agencies use polymer pistols. They can swap parts, even the frames with impunity. We civilians have a more difficult time with those kinds of budgets. I am not personally enamored of polymers pistols. I am in the process of trading or selling two of the three that I have. But I believe that a polymer pistol from any reputable manufacturer will certainly last far beyond our lifetimes.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

This should give you some idea http://pistol-training.com/archives/998


----------



## Semi-jacketed (May 1, 2008)

Truly, it depends upon the nature of the polymer. There are thousands of different types with differing strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I think the polymers used in gun making has come a long way. Used to be way back when you heard problems with cracks but anymore it seems every bit as strong or maybe in some cases stronger than steel. The thing that keeps me from having a lot of poly guns is the weight issue. A lighter gun recoils more. That and most poly frame guns don't allow for changing grips. The back strap thing is pretty cool but I'm old fashioned I guess and just like the wood grips. There's a lot to be said about a steel frame gun with some nice wood grips.


----------

